# Possible fix for waiting to load webpages & downloads



## 95Viper (Oct 14, 2010)

Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 the other day and have been battling this problem, since.  Setting the network manager IPv6 to Ignore, or any other option did nothing, but it is now fixed.
This worked for me and my downloads and page loads are snappy(quick), as they should be.

If you are not using IPv6, then it may be causing your waits\stutter\delay of downloads and web page access\loading.

I used method 3 at this site > How to Disable IPV6 in Ubuntu; and, it worked.  Cured my sometimes delays and hesitations.

Method 3

Edit /etc/default/grub file

    gksudo gedit  /etc/default/grub

Change

    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash”

to

    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash”

Save and exit the file

Update the grub from the command line

    sudo update-grub

Hope it helps some of you with the same symptoms.


----------

